# Rudy Allarde: The Announcement of a Fallen MLS Member.



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure this has been posted, but I just received this notice from Rudy Allarde's wife.

_"Sorry I'm so late in letting you know that Rudy passed away June 24th, very unexpectedly. I still cannot believe it. _

_Jean Allarde"_ 
Rudy was a great modeler, super landscaper and had a wonderful layout in the Birmingham area.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Sad to hear of another one of our good friends passing away. Our condolences to the family..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, very sad, my condolences to you and the family. Regal


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is indeed sad news. Rudy was, as you say, a terrific modeler with a streak of creativity a mile wide. In addition, I don't remember him ever saying anything bad about anyone, or participating in any dust-ups. His posts will be missed here. 

My sincere condolences to his wife, family, and friends.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

My sincere condolences to his wife, family, and friends.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm really sad to hear this. I loved his Como Roundhouse so much I decided to take a trip there and took a bunch of pictures of the roundhouse. I hope to someday make a roundhouse half as nice as his.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Our deepest condolences to Rudy's wife , family and friends. He was a great modeler and I always enjoyed following his wonderful projects. He will be missed here.


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, would like to add my sincere condolences to Rudy's wife, family, and friends.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

It hasn't been but a week or so ago I was thinking about not seeing a post from Rudy lately on some new project he had started. Was going to ask Stan if he had heard from him when we got to Marty's. Very sad to here the news. We also add our condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

It's sad to hear such a fine person has passed on, for sure he'll be missed on many levels. Condolences to his family.

Talk about a train station, here's one of Rudy's creations.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Very sad day, loved watching what he would create, a true modeler. Will keep his wife and family in our prayers.

Tom h


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that's too bad. I never met him but of course knew of him through his posts here. His layout was amazing and his model buildings were inspiring. That roundhouse was awesome, both in size and in the quality of modeling.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace Rudy. I can't add anymore than what has already been said.
Condolences to the family. 

Rod


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Condolences to Rudy's family and friends. I really enjoyed watching his build on the roundhouse and his other projects. He was a gifted modler and will be missed 

Chuck & gerry


----------

